# 1965 Power steering Conversion



## Yancey60 (Jan 9, 2012)

I need help ,i have a 65 gto with a 400 with 67 firebird heads i am wanting to convert to power steering i currently have coeerct pulleys one groove for ac one for alt room for ps pump. My question is what brackets are needed along with steering box also is there need to change pittman arm ,what years of parts will work. If i could see a picture i may be able to figure it out but unable to locate one, thanks for any help


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pitman arm, gearbox, pulleys, and brackets are all different. Not a quickie swap. Best bet is to get it all at once from a wrecked car. Pretty much any Pontiac A body '64-72 will work.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

Yancey60 said:


> I need help ,i have a 65 gto with a 400 with 67 firebird heads i am wanting to convert to power steering i currently have coeerct pulleys one groove for ac one for alt room for ps pump. My question is what brackets are needed along with steering box also is there need to change pittman arm ,what years of parts will work. If i could see a picture i may be able to figure it out but unable to locate one, thanks for any help


your timing cover, and or waterpump is going to govern which year power steering components are going to work on your motor. otherwise pulleys wont line up with each other. proceed with caution . first identify timing cover on your motor. rickm.


----------

